# Milwaukee 2799-22CX M18 Compact Brushless Hammer Drill/Brushless Impact Combo Kit



## cmmyakman

Thanks for the review. I'm a Makita guy, but have been thinking of stepping up to the Milwaukee brush-less because they were first and are pretty consistently rated the best. I appreciate knowing, "Had I not bought the 12v system first, or if I didn't have the need for one set of tools for the shop and one set for the garage, or if the budget was a bit tighter, I wouldn't bother with the 12v system. Even now, I grab the 18v brushless tools every time if they are all sitting together." 
Thanks to your review, I now know not to go with the smaller 12 volt set.


----------



## AZWoody

I have both the 12v and 18v Milwaukees and it surprises me that the 12v has the power to handle most of the jobs I can throw at it. In reality I could get away easily with only the 12v package if I had to. Plus, they fit my hands better than the 18v.

As for the collet on the driver, every driver I had whether it was Ryobi, Makita or the Milwaukee had the same type so I wasn't aware there was a different style like the DeWalt has.

Which charger did you get? I also liked that they had the charger that can charge 3 of each type.


----------



## Rob_s

I haven't gotten the super-charger yet, but the one I'm planning on getting is the Milwaukee 48-59-1807 M18 & M12 Rapid Charge Station


re: the 12v vs the 18v, in my case it's kind of an unfair comparison. I'm comparing a brushed 12v system to a brushless 18v. What I had hoped was that what the 12v brushed gave up in power it would make up for in weight nad size, but that's simply not been the case. I have already encountered a few places where the 12v drill bogged down but the 18v powered through.

I almost wish I had popped for the 12v brushless system, M12 FUEL™ 2-Tool Combo Kit
2597-22, but it's damn near as expensive as the 18v brushless system.


----------



## Tim812

Thanks for the review. Just like you, I have been using Dewalt NiCad drills for the past decade. The latest being the DC970. I'm thinking of upgrading to a new brushless and have been researching for the past two weeks. Just like you mentioned - " the "specs" pretty much had them all close enough not to matter". Most review sites rate the Milwaukee Fuel as the best: http://www.thediyhubby.com/cordless-drill-reviews/ , but then a trusted technology site like http://www.popularmechanics.com/ rated the Milwaukee towards the bottom of the top ten. My point is that most of the top brand drills perform equally well and it comes down to personal preference. In your case the charging system. For me it is the weight and how it feels in hand. I have decided to go with the Makita XPH 18 Volt. It is light, compact and feels great in hand - the things that matter to me.


----------

